# Changing from salt water to fresh water



## kcfehring (Aug 5, 2009)

I have had a salt water tank for three years and have decided to change to a freshwater tank. After selling all my coral, fish, anemones, etc. I still have my tank, filtration and lighting systems, rock, sand, and so on. I was just wondering how much of it I could use for my freshwater fish. Could the rock and sand be used if washed? I have a sump with a protein skimmer will that work for a freshwater tank?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi KC, welcome to the forum! I've always heard you can go salt to fresh, using the same equip, but don't know if that's true. The saltys here will know. Glad to have you on the forum.


----------



## SueK (Aug 7, 2009)

There's no protein skimming in fresh water :-( the chemistry doesn't work. Most other things should transfer just fine.


----------

